# Hard reset Nokia s40 phone



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I have an antique Nokia C3-00. Well Not antique by age, but by technology. I used this for almost 2+years. But since last week the chat system is not working. It's asking me to update chat services but it can't update and saying check internet connection which has no problem. Few days ago it was shutting down itself whenever i went to see call logs. And after few days, it became alright itself :facepalm:

I read a lot of other people had this same problem. And after goggling for few hours I found the best solutions others could suggest was to do a hard reset. The method people suggested - I'm not confident about it to be the correct method.
I already have done factory settings reset, but that's useless. I can take the phone to their customer center, and they can put a fresh software in it but that will cost money and spending money on this antique is waste.

So how can I hard reset the phone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't find a proper way to hard reset seems nokia have to do it perhaps the suggestions here can help you Nokia Series 40 and Series 60 Reset Codes


----------

